# Joomla or WordPress



## liomath (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi There,

I have designed my website with joomla, مهاجرت کانادا . Could you please let me know how can I change it to wordpress?


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

Welcome to the tech support forums!

I found a plugin that can handle it for you.

You can get it and the instructions here


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow google translation is amazing.....

Why are you switching to wordpress?

Joomla is a great CMS if you are not wishing to constantly post blogs and such.


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

"Wow google translation is amazing....."

LOL. Like Laxer said, Joomla is very easy to use. I also recommend Weebly foir a easy to build site


----------



## celcius (Jul 1, 2011)

I would recommend Wordpress more secure, SEO friendly, great themes (with clean code) and easier to use.

And there are several ways to port Joomla to Wordpress like kilonox mentioned or:
Joomla 1.5 Importer

If you found a successful way you might want to share it?


----------

